# I should not soap when i'm....



## seven (Jul 30, 2014)

... sleep deprived!

yesterday my mom got me this jumbo cup of avocado coffee, which was delicious btw, but...

it left me wide awake all night. And now it's 9.30am, i haven't had a minute sleep and i decided to make soap!

Bad idea!

I think half of my common sense and consciousness had already gone somewhere, still, i was adamant...

I wanted to do this hot pink soap with white drop swirls, and i thought, let's do the colors later, as i go. To cut it short, i didn't have enough time to get the right shade of pink, the batter was getting thick. I simply 'forgot' that i was soaping with high palm and a huge water discount, and went merry with the SB. Like i said, i think i was already half conscious.

Did my best to do the drop swirl, but failed, and had to change to plan b: spoon swirl. I have no idea what's going on inside the mold, the layers were pretty all over the place when i did them. 

I'm just glad i didn't forget the fo..

Will post cut pics no matter how ugly it is 

Okay, i will sleep now..










Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## coffeetime (Jul 30, 2014)

Your mom got you a cup of avocado coffee soap and it was delicious??


----------



## KristaY (Jul 31, 2014)

coffeetime said:


> Your mom got you a cup of avocado coffee soap and it was delicious??


 
 Of all she said, I couldn't get past that sentence either! I kept trying to auto-correct in my head and that just made it worse, lol. Your colors are beautiful, Seven, even with the sleep deprivation. Teach you to fill up on soap before bedtime! :shock:


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 31, 2014)

lol.....stalled out there too...avocado coffee soap?

But I seem to recall a photo of something that looked suspiciously like pretty soap?  (unless it was a strawberry soap latte...)


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bahahaha, a cup of avocado coffee soap... and it was delicious? I tried to envision what you meant in so many possible ways!


----------



## summerflyy (Jul 31, 2014)

I believe you meant avocado coffee .. Without the soap ! HAHA


----------



## seven (Jul 31, 2014)

yes, i meant w/o the soap, LOL! i really need to sleep. **** ya caffeine!


----------



## summerflyy (Jul 31, 2014)

Haha yes ! It's just so funny that in your sleep deprived state you wrote that you had a cup of avocado coffee soap and it was delicious ! soap is really taking over your life


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 31, 2014)

I"m still pondering what avocado coffee IS...


----------



## seven (Jul 31, 2014)

LOL! the title says it all, huh? i really shouldn't be doing anything than lying down in front of the TV. i can't even type right. and to make it more doh, it took me a while to realized what was wrong in my sentence. i thought at first you guys were a bit confused about the coffee avocado part, maybe you guys never heard it before. i didn't realize i put the word *soap* afterwards. DOH!

my mind is already half somewhere... i'm glad i survived making a batch of soap and didn't drink the lye water..

Canadawn, here is cafe avocado in all its glory:
You get a free donut when you buy the jumbo cup, lol!


----------



## coffeetime (Jul 31, 2014)

CanaDawn said:


> I"m still pondering what avocado coffee IS...




Me too! I'm in Canada, so the idea seems very tropical and exotic.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 31, 2014)

With or without "soap" it still makes no sense to me so please enlighten us, Seven! I have to thank you for the RAOTFLMAO comments though. I can hardly see to type right now with the tears running down my face from laughing so hard. Now I won't be able to sleep for a while too!  (You realize you're going to dream about this, right? Soaps singing & bobbing around in cups of steaming coffee with line dancing avocados around the rim.....)


----------



## CaraBou (Jul 31, 2014)

That soap is gonna be gorgeous!!  Actually, it already is!

And whether it's avocado coffee or avocado coffee soap, I have _no clue _what that is.  But it must be potent stuff!  

Seven, I see you edited your original post because "there is no such thing as avocado coffee soap."  Uhhhh, maybe not yet, but I have a sneaking suspicion there will be soon.  Make it for us seven, c'mon, make it for us!


----------



## summerflyy (Jul 31, 2014)

I agree with everyone. To commemorate this event, you should make an avocado coffee soap !


----------



## KristaY (Jul 31, 2014)

Even through the tears that are still running down my face, it looks delicious. Thanks for the pic and clearing that up Seven!


----------



## seven (Jul 31, 2014)

trolololololllll!!! avocado coffee soap, huh? boy, i swear the title says it all. i shouldn't be doing anything at all at the moment. thanks to the avocado coffee soap sentence, i now have to re-read everything twice before i hit that post button. my eyes are dead tired, yet the caffeine is still kicking me here and there. today is going to be such an unproductive day. 

maybe i'll dream about avocado coffee soap..

actually, avocado coffee soap is doable. why the hell not? not today though... not today, lol... enough for today... *running to bed*


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 31, 2014)

coffeetime said:


> Me too! I'm in Canada, so the idea seems very tropical and exotic.



I am too, but it sounds.....oily, to me...but yet...fascinating.


----------



## coffeetime (Jul 31, 2014)

Ok now I have an awesome recipe appearing in my head for avocado coffee soap. I will make it and post pics.


----------



## LunaSkye (Jul 31, 2014)

avacados and coffee? Sounds better as a soap, but I'm not surprised if the flavor actually works (avacado yogurt is delicious btw). I'd try it, but I have no clue if it's a Florida avacado or Hass avacado that is used (names may be wrong, but I know the 2 fruits have a different flavor).


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 31, 2014)

That is a beautiful shade of pink, I bet the bars will be gorgeous.


----------



## TVivian (Jul 31, 2014)

It'll be perfect!


----------



## neeners (Jul 31, 2014)

Hilarious!!!! Maybe next time, try decaf??

Can't wait for cut pics! And I, too, envision an avocado coffee soap. Maybe in cupcake form to look like the beverage...


----------



## coffeetime (Jul 31, 2014)

Neeners, make your version of avocado coffee soap and we can both post them!


----------



## Ellacho (Jul 31, 2014)

Looks great! Wow...I've never heard of avocado coffee! Where do you live?


----------



## Numbers (Jul 31, 2014)

Love the colors! Can't wait to see it cut!


----------



## neeners (Jul 31, 2014)

coffeetime said:


> Neeners, make your version of avocado coffee soap and we can both post them!



I would, however, I'm not really into cupcake soaps (I can barely make a real cupcake), and I'm on a bit of a soaping hiatus until my house is in order (just moved countries).  I'd love to see your version though!


----------



## coffeetime (Jul 31, 2014)

We are in the process of selling our house and buying an acreage, so not as much soaping going on here either. My inventory is getting low so I will have to squeeze it in somehow.


----------



## neeners (Jul 31, 2014)

most of mine r in storage in another country....i miss them..... lol

Seven, hope you were able to get some sleep. And don't forget about cut pics!


----------



## seven (Jul 31, 2014)

Ooo yeaa i had some pretty good sleep  slept like a dead man the whole day. 

Yay neeners is joining us in making the avocoffee soap! I still don't know what i'm going to make..


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## seven (Aug 1, 2014)

Here it is out of the mold... The swirls on some of the middle bars were a bit over mixed, i got too excited with the spoon *sigh*

Blame the caffeine!






Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 1, 2014)

*squeaks in joy*  They're gorgeous!  Seven, I think you can soap while sleepwalking!


----------



## summerflyy (Aug 1, 2014)

Truly splendid soap !


----------



## neeners (Aug 1, 2014)

Very pretty!!! These should be called something like "caffeine fritz" or something...


----------



## seven (Aug 1, 2014)

lol, thanks guys :* yesterday was, indeed, hilarious.. i was mortified, hahaha! i think we are a bunch of soap freaks here. i know i am  even in your most tired moment, you looked to the right at the fluffy pillows on the couch, then to the left at the messy kitchen, and your instinct still told you to make soap and go to the left! 

almost forgot, @Ellacho i live in Jakarta, Indonesia, which is in SE Asia


----------



## PinkCupcake (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh, those are BEAUTIFUL!! I love anything pink, and I love the way your swirls are so...swirly! My spoon swirls are never half that pretty.


----------



## neeners (Aug 1, 2014)

I agree PinkCupcake.  my spoon swirls just end up looking like plops....


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 1, 2014)

Considering your state of mind and you still end up making beautiful soap - you are my new hero.


----------



## seven (Aug 1, 2014)

i quite like the pink as well! i was only able to mix the color by spatula because the batter was getting a bit thick, and there are these tiny specks of fluorescent pinks in the soap which are not supposed to be there had i mixed the color with a SB  another lesson learned here, never ever put colorants direct to the soap (liquids don't apply). it's better to mix them with oils first. well, some micas can be used directly, but fluorescents in powdered form = no no.

lol jules  funny, i survived making soap but failed at typing (avocado coffee *soap*).. oh boy!

neeners and coffeetime.. i'm still waiting on your avocofee soaps


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Aug 1, 2014)

Wow! Love them! Beautiful colours and swirls.


----------



## Ellacho (Aug 1, 2014)

WOW! How pretty!


----------



## seven (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you ladies  considering the state i was in when i was making it, it turned out pretty okay 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## coffeetime (Aug 11, 2014)

I just lined the mold for my avocado coffee soap. Should have pics tomorrow but I'll post them in the photo gallery.


----------



## seven (Aug 11, 2014)

holy yay! can't wait for the pics!


----------



## coffeetime (Aug 11, 2014)

All done and gelling. I used cocoa absolute and peppermint EO, and some green clay in half. Going for a chocolate mint vibe. Smells awesome! I used lard and sunflower so it should be very nice. I don't know how well the drop swirl went so we will see tomorrow.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 11, 2014)

Ohhh sounds awesome!


----------

